# Mulberry Wood and Wood Preparation



## duffman (Jul 19, 2010)

Anybody ever use mulberry wood? My dad had part of a mulberry tree fall down at his farm and he offered to cut it up for me. First off has anyone ever used or heard of someone using mulberry wood? secondly how do I prepare the wood for the smoker, I have only ever used store bought woods.


----------



## flbobecu (Jul 19, 2010)

DUFFMAN said:


> Anybody ever use mulberry wood? My dad had part of a mulberry tree fall down at his farm and he offered to cut it up for me. First off has anyone ever used or heard of someone using mulberry wood? secondly how do I prepare the wood for the smoker, I have only ever used store bought woods.


Love it! Smells fantastic too. I bought some from a forum member here - all I had to do was pay S&H. 

Prepare? Like chunk it - and toss it on. Nothing else. It can be used "green" or "unseasoned" but the taste/smell is a little different. Many people will only use "green" woods, while others just the opposite. I don't seem to mind either way. 

I like it on chicken, sausage, hot dogs, brat's, etc. No beef/pork though.


----------



## duffman (Jul 20, 2010)

Well good that makes me more excited now.


----------

